# Puff Lifestyle - Profile of La Flor Dominicana Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

La Flor Dominicana is a brand that has put out several highly-rated cigars through the years. While it has plenty of lines that pack a punch, La F...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Profile of La Flor Dominicana Cigars


----------



## Sultansofsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Love the LFD oro 6. It is very different then anything else they put out and simply an amazing cigar.


----------

